# Little Bottles



## sly22guy (May 9, 2011)

Anyone know what the little bottles are called or have a source on where to get them. (ones that you get as wedding favors) My wife is due may 16th and i have a batch of blueberry pomegrante i was thinking of bottling and giving away to celebrate once the baby is born.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

I have just heard of them as 375ml bottles. Sorry don't have a good source where to buy but I"m sure someone on here will response with that info.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2011)

Some of us call them "splits" as its a split or half bottle.

You can find all you need at Fine Vine Wines


----------



## Flem (May 9, 2011)

They also make a 187 ml. Like these. I'm sure there are many sources. This one just popped up.

http://www.letsdowine.com/1clbo.html


----------



## REDBOATNY (May 9, 2011)

I just bought some at Waterloo container Co.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 9, 2011)

You can also check LD Carlson website for retailers. I know around here Friar Tuck's sells them at pretty reasonable price per case.


----------



## robie (May 9, 2011)

Are you asking about the typical 375 ml split or one of the smaller, fancier type of bottle?

I think Wade had purchased some of the more fancy types for a port he had made. I have seen them on Ebay, but don't have a specific link for you.

I have a similar issue right now. I made a nice port kit for my wife, and we haven't bottled it, yet. I would rather put it in nice, fancy bottles, rather than plain 375 ml splits. However, the fancy bottle are much more expensive.


----------



## jet (May 9, 2011)

There can be some confusion because a "split" can refer to a 187 or 375 mL bottle.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_bottle


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

Presque Isle sells them


----------



## sly22guy (May 9, 2011)

I was actually referring to the 100ml size bottles but i guess the 187ml would work just as well.


----------



## sly22guy (May 9, 2011)

Just saw Midwest has the 187ml bottles for 20.95 a case, so i think that is what i am going to go with, def beats the min. order of 3000 from china!


----------



## sly22guy (May 9, 2011)

Well just placed my order, funny how a $20.95 a case (only got 2 cases) ordered turned into $175.00 order. Oh well fun fun!


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2011)

You really went with the small ones!


----------



## Flem (May 9, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> Well just placed my order, funny how a $20.95 a case (only got 2 cases) ordered turned into $175.00 order. Oh well fun fun!



If you're planning to use corks on these bottles, I believe you'll need a #7 cork. Just a FYI!! Good Luck!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

Look foward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## sly22guy (May 9, 2011)

Yeah i ordered 2 cases of the small ones just for the fact that with 6 gal of Blueberry/Pomegranate will not go very far even with the 375ml bottles. As for the tops i actually ordered the crown caps then ill put a shrink capsule over top. (gave me an excuse to buy a bottle caper) Although i also have 6 gals of peach to bottle and 5 gals of hard tea so maybe ill do a variety of smaller bottles. Then i will get to keep some of my Blueberry/Pomegranate! Ill def take some pics of them!


----------



## FTC Wines (May 9, 2011)

Heck, I think 1.5's are small! Guess I have to reprogram my wine thinking. Not to mention DRINKING. Roy FightingTown Creek Wines


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2011)

I use the 187ml bottles a lot. I bottle at least 4 of the 187's for every batch. It gives me "sampler bottles" that I use to evaluate aging process without opening a full bottle. They also come in nice when someone wants to try a flavor but we don't want to open a full bottle. I get mine from a bar that serves their wine in the 187 single serving size. Comes with a screw-top that I sanitize and re-use. These are Sutter Home bottles, and the labels come off easily if you put warm water in the bottle.




[/IMG]


----------

